# Question About Nikon Lenses



## FemFugler (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry if this is a bit of a 'newbie' question but i was just wondering, i have already decided that i am going to get the Nikon D3000. First of all what lenses will work this? Will all Nikon lenses work or is there a certain type i need to get and is there any recommendations on lenses for shooting animals and wildlife etc. Also say if i wanted to upgrade the body in the future, say to a D5000 or D90 or something, would the lenses that fit on the D3000 fit/work on the D90 or other Nikon bodies? 

Thanks. M


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 30, 2009)

Any AF-S lens will work with the D3000. Any AF lens should work, but with only manual focusing. Any lens you get for the D3000 will work on the D5000 and D90.

If you're wanting to shot wildlife, you'll need a lens with a long focal length. For the budget-minded, the 55-200mm VR and the 70-300mm non-VR come to mind. 

Will you be using a tripod for most of the wildlife shots or will most of them be handheld?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2009)

The "baby Nikons" as some call them, the D40-D40x,D60,D3000,and D5000--those five Nikon bodies will mount and shoot photos with 99.9% of Nikon lenses ever made. That means they can mount and shoot pictures with Nikon lens made in the 50's,60,70,80s,90,and this decade. These five bodies can use "pre-Ai" lenses, which are older now, and are very affordable. So, if you wanted say a $150 -$250 300mm f/4.5 Nikon lens made in the 1970's ot 1980's, that would work on your D3000. These old lenses will not light meter, nor will they automatically focus. There are about 40 million of these lenses on the used market.

All of the AF and AF-D lenses will mount, but will not autofocus.

However, if you want full autofocusing and full light metering, you need "modern" Nikon lenses, ones denoted as G-series will all work perfectly. So will lenses designated "AF-S". So will Sigma lenses designated as HSM. For animals and wildlife, a 300mm telephoto is considered a normal prime lens; a zoom lens of 70-300mm is also useful. Nikon makes a nice 70-300 G-series lens with VR now.

If you want a camera to experiment with, the "baby Nikons" will allow you to walk into a pawn shop and find millions of older lenses in the $15-$200 range that will mount, manually focus, and shoot on your D3000. For modern lenses, Nikon makes an entire lineup of low-priced AF-S lenses like the new 55-200mm which is on sale now at around the $149 price.


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 1, 2009)

So i'm assuming if i dont have a tripod(ill probably get one eventually but for now i dont have one) i should get lenses with vibration reduction?

With Vibration Reduction
Future Shop: Cameras & Camcorders: Lenses & Flashes: Nikon 55-200mm Compact Telephoto Zoom Lens With Vibration Reduction (AF-S DX VR)

Without 
Future Shop: Cameras & Camcorders: Lenses & Flashes: Nikon 55-200mm Nikkor Lens (AF-S DX)

Is the added VR worth the 100$ added on?


So basically any lenses i get for my d3000 should work for a d5000 or d90?

Thanks.


----------



## Cojaro (Dec 1, 2009)

FemFugler said:


> So i'm assuming if i dont have a tripod(ill probably get one eventually but for now i dont have one) i should get lenses with vibration reduction?
> 
> With Vibration Reduction
> Future Shop: Cameras & Camcorders: Lenses & Flashes: Nikon 55-200mm Compact Telephoto Zoom Lens With Vibration Reduction (AF-S DX VR)
> ...



The 55-200mm VR is actually quite a bargain at its price. VR may make the difference between a usable shot and an unusable shot.

For comparison, the 70-300mm non-VR runs about US$150, whereas the 70-300mm VR will set you back about US$500. $350 difference just for VR!


----------



## Murray Pastko (Dec 1, 2009)

Cojaro, 
   It is not just the VR,  The optics are much better with the 70 - 300 VR 4.5-5.6. Murray


----------



## Cojaro (Dec 1, 2009)

Murray Pastko said:


> Cojaro,
> It is not just the VR,  The optics are much better with the 70 - 300 VR 4.5-5.6. Murray



Just noticed that. 13 elements for the non-VR vs. 17 elements for the VR, too


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 1, 2009)

Cojaro said:


> FemFugler said:
> 
> 
> > So i'm assuming if i dont have a tripod(ill probably get one eventually but for now i dont have one) i should get lenses with vibration reduction?
> ...




Oh yea i just noticed now below the 70 -300(VR) for $600(which is about right probably as its in Canadian $$$)!

Future Shop: Cameras & Camcorders: Lenses & Flashes: Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm Zoom Lens


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohh  found this deal..... 

Future Shop: Cameras & Camcorders: Digital SLR Packages: Nikon D3000 10.2MP DSLR Camera With 18-55mm Lens Kit & 55-200mm Lens Package


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2009)

Both AF-I *and* AF-S lenses will also auto focus on the 'baby Nikons' (D40/D40x, D60, D3000/5000) .

For nature/wildlife even the 70-300 mm is kinda sort on reach.

Dedicated wildlife photographers gravitate to 600 mm prime lenses. That, and a lot of experience are what lets them get those stunningly sharp wildlife images.

Oh they have some money too.........A Nikon 600 mm f/4 prime (new) sells for $10,300, a D3s is $5200, add tripod legs with a gimbled head that can handle the weight of a lens like that and figure they spend $18000 or so.


----------



## chip (Dec 3, 2009)

for a telephoto or macro lens VR really helps a lot. I would say it is worth the extra $100.


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 7, 2009)

KmH said:


> Both AF-I *and* AF-S lenses will also auto focus on the 'baby Nikons' (D40/D40x, D60, D3000/5000) .
> 
> For nature/wildlife even the 70-300 mm is kinda sort on reach.
> 
> ...



uhhh yea i don't have that kind of money haha. I'm a senior highschool student..... I think for now the above lenses mentioned are going to have to do. Plus i think if i was going to spend 20k on camera stuff i would want a decent camera, not to say a d3000 isnt good just saying as people referred to it, it's of the beginner ones or 'baby' ones if you know what i mean. And i realize its better to spend money on the lenses rather than the body but i still would upgrade the body a bit if had 20k to put into a camera!!!


----------

